

StackOverflow is down :( (missing it) - ideamonk
http://i37.tinypic.com/21drlsg.jpg

======
mark-t
I got a much cuter picture: <http://stackoverflow.com/Content/Img/wait-ill-
fix-it.jpg>

But seriously, why is this news? Certainly anybody who cared would've noticed
on his own, yes?

~~~
ideamonk
Yup... nothing like "news" but why's it down ? I'm seriously missing it...

~~~
RossM
Probably due to some SQL server hassles
(<http://twitter.com/codinghorror/status/984941516>), although if they were
downgrading I'd expect them to put up a 'closed' page.

------
vyrotek
nooooooooo

